# Work Experience



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

WoooHooo
im starting work experience on the 13th oct in the local reptile shop
cant wait ! im ded excited lol
thought id just share this with everyone ! lol


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

well done, which shop you going to?

I did my first lot of WE at a pet shop and then did a month at a safari park, needless to say i liked it sooo much i stayed on doing voluntary once a week which in turn lead to me getting taken on and its the best job ever


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

its called northern koi and aquatics
it has a lot of reptiles too
its in warrington


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

cool, never heard of that one will have to check it out


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

Dirtydozen said:


> cool, never heard of that one will have to check it out


you should do, its a good shop
you could even drop a good word about my "assistance" to the manager :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## gopher (Jun 15, 2008)

dragonsRus said:


> you should do, its a good shop


Hmm, i disagree http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/191420-cruelty-pet-shop.html


----------



## shane_DS (Sep 6, 2008)

and there was another thread about it i will try to find it but it was about a 3ft iggy in a small exo terra viv


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

dragonsRus said:


> WoooHooo
> im starting work experience on the 13th oct in the local reptile shop
> cant wait ! im ded excited lol
> thought id just share this with everyone ! lol


Nice one!



gopher said:


> Hmm, i disagree http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/191420-cruelty-pet-shop.html


Maybe an opportunity for dragonsRus to change things for the better then?

Fi


----------

